# Any interest in this?



## tech/a (1 November 2004)

Hi everyone

If there is enough interest Im prepared to run a thread on 
"Learning how to trade shares profitably".

I wont be discussing or presenting any method.
More guiding those interested through the landmine of information that took me 8 yrs to decipher into something meaningful and profitable.
The final result will be that you will know and understand how to construct your own profitable method.

In the end Im happy to help design and construct a method like that which has been running on Reefcap for the past 2.5 yrs.

Traders should be enjoying their trading and be able to have confidence in their ability.This comes with knowing that you have and can design a winning method.

Wether your  a Long Term/short term/Discretionary/Systematic or Mechanical/Fundamental or Technical trader Im sure that if your not getting the results youd hoped for then this could be for you.

My aim is to help you turn the Complex into the Simple.

Im hoping the thread can become a reference for all new traders and answer many of those questions people would love to know the answers to only if they KNEW what to ask!!
And ofcourse supply a blueprint to trading profitably.

I also welcome those who are trading profitably to help out!

tech


----------



## Jett_Star (1 November 2004)

*Re: Any interest in this.*

I am! 

opcorn:


----------



## RichKid (1 November 2004)

*Re: Any interest in this.*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> If there is enough interest Im prepared to run a thread on
> "Learning how to trade shares profitably".
> ...




Emm, sounds like a no brainer since no one wants to lose money trading, but did you have anything specific in mind? Is it a plan to construct a portfolio and watch it longterm? or are you just going to share tips on how to trade? Not sure what to expect here, sounds VERY BROAD,(like a stockmarket course) but it'll be good to watch whatever happens...


----------



## crashy (1 November 2004)

*Re: Any interest in this.*

great idea 

so long as it is aimed at those already addicted to trading, and not those considering getting into it.

the stats speak for themselves. 95% of traders go broke. To me, anyone who makes trading appear easy deserves a severe flogging. You know who I mean, the Guppy's, the Bedfords et all.......them and their "trading is easy, just follow these few steps to become a zillionaire" rubbish books. 

There should be a book titled "dont start trading, stupid!" but of course nobody would buy it. It just ****s me that there are so many "authors" sending the lambs to the slaughter just to make a quick buck on book sales.

Then again, if this is a bull market, all of us become a genius and it wont matter.

The majority of people just dont have the right mental processes to trade profitably. They cannot be cured. These people should be steered away from trading instead of being taught how to do it better.

Having said that, I would be very interested in reading your analysis.


----------



## GreatPig (1 November 2004)

*Re: Any interest in this.*



			
				crashy said:
			
		

> There should be a book titled "dont start trading, Stupid!"



While not titled that, Leon Wilson's book "The Business of Share Trading" spends the first chapter trying very hard to put you off in that fashion.

But of course by the time you get to read the first chapter, you've probably already bought the book .

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tarnor (2 November 2004)

*Re: Any interest in this.*

I'm always willing to hear different perspectives and learn where ever i can, if you can be bothered i think alot of people would find it very valueable tech


----------



## stefan (2 November 2004)

*Re: Any interest in this.*



> I wont be discussing or presenting any method.
> More guiding those interested through the landmine of information that took me 8 yrs to decipher into something meaningful and profitable.
> The final result will be that you will know and understand how to construct your own profitable method.




No method? Sounds interesting then.
What are we waiting for?

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a (2 November 2004)

*Re: Any interest in this.*

From another thread.

Ive offered to present it here (The methodology and not Techtrader more how to discover your own longer term stratagy)but been met with basically we dont want to know who the **&%K do you think you are!

Frankly its as expected ---the usual Aussi tallpoppy syndrome!

Im happy to contribute here but cant be bothered with this sort of your predjudiced crap.

Anyone genuinely interested in recieving my thoughts can register on my email list rwi@chariot.com.au

No cost
Nothing to sell.
Just hope a few others can find consistant returns without stress from what I have learnt and APPLIED.

Stef/Wayne
Im looking forward to finally understanding how you guys do it---if infact you do do it!

tech


----------



## stefan (2 November 2004)

*Re: Any interest in this.*

Tech,

Seriously, man. Get a life. It's as I said. You are more than welcome to post. I just can't see why you can't live with the fact that there are other ways of doing it than yours. If you are sooooooo keen to show the world, then why don't you just start? You keep whinching that people are critical towards your approach. Proof them (me included) wrong by actually producing something here. Now you're going into hiding and people have to register their interest by email. So you're not willing to show your method but rather expect people to "sign up" so that you can eliminate any critical comments in advance. 



> Your right its my belief that trading longer term will gleen more profit with less stress than short term and in particular discretionary.



So do I. In fact I've come to that conclusion after daytrading for several years. But that doesn't mean that Wayne or anybody else can't be successful with it.



> Im happy to contribute here but cant be bothered with this sort of your predjudiced crap.



Exactly who is full of predjudiced crap as you put it? So far you're the one who has judged others by claiming that only you would know how to do it successfully.

All you're saying is "I've never seen anybody actually proofing his claim". Well, we haven't exactly seen much of that from your side either so far. 

All we got is
- I know how to do it. 
- There is one way of doing it.
- I'm not just talking, I'm willing to proof my claims.

Do it! By all means, just do it.

You're trying to stir up users on this forum, splitting them into followers of your ideas and those who are too blind or narrow minded to see that you're offering the way to glory. 

I for one will keep questioning your postings until they produce something more than hot air.

See, there's a difference between your postings and others. Others never claimed to have the key to success. You do. So your approach to ask others for proof is the wrong one. YOU are the one who has to show the rest of the forum that your claims are true. I would never claim that my method is the way to a successful life just because I wouldn't even know what a successful life is for everybody else here. 

This is about to turn into a religious war and I'm not willing to go down this path. You want people to believe in your religion, then go out and show them why.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## tech/a (2 November 2004)

*Re: Any interest in this.*

Stef.

I dont know where you get thei idea from that I believe that my method of trading is the ONLY one in my opinion worth consideration.

Its the only way Ive been able to make a decient long term profit and the only way Ive seen varified.

Correct me if Im wrong but I reckon this is pretty conclusive evidence of my claims
http://www.reefcap.com/ubb/Forum8/HTML/000390.html

I dont see armies of traders posting even a couple of trades to follow.
What just accept that that the most talked about and adopted way to trade is profitable.

Yet Im the one who has to prove my claims!
Well they are in my veiw proved!

Stef there is no discussion here unlike Wayne why cant you add value rather than guessing what Im trying to do.

Im actually offering to help people trade profitably.
At no cost.
Plus I can prove that Im profitable.

Glad I offered!!!

Sorry Ive upset the "Forum Police".
wasnt my intention.

Ive gone email so as to remove the impression that Im hell bent on presenting my thoughts and chest beating.

Have you ever considered that I may actually be genuine in my desire to help other traders who maybe struggling to find a profitable way to trade.

MY OFFERS NOT COMPULSARY!!

Get off my case.

tech


----------



## stefan (2 November 2004)

*Re: Any interest in this.*



> I dont know where you get thei idea from that I believe that my method of trading is the ONLY one in my opinion worth consideration.



Because you're questioning all other postings made in this forum and you keep mentioning things like "You don't need software if you have a proven method". Maybe I'm just getting the wrong impression. If that's the case then I shall take that back. It would help if you would actually start explaining your method as you intended. 




> Correct me if Im wrong but I reckon this is pretty conclusive evidence of my claims http://www.reefcap.com/ubb/Forum8/HTML/000390.html



It sure looks like you've done well with your portfolio and I for one never questioned your ability to do so. It was actually you who told me to ask for proof and not to trust any claims until they are supported by facts. So why are you so surprised that I'm rather critical towards your postings so far?



> Have you ever considered that I may actually be genuine in my desire to help other traders who maybe struggling to find a profitable way to trade.



I absolutely have considered that. And I more than once motivated you to actually start doing it but again you failed. And you still keep complaining that I'm questioning your claims. If that is all you are willing to do, then I do regard that as rather disappointing. 

You have posted many interesting things in other threads and I am not at all questioning those postings. I've tried to explain it to you many times but you just keep falling back to the old routine. Let me do it one more time:

- I'm very much interested to read what you have to offer. 
- I'm even willing to believe that you are a successful trader without you having to proof that first. You can just start providing the forum with your method. 




> Stef there is no discussion here unlike Wayne why cant you add value rather than guessing what Im trying to do.



If you don't start doing what you're trying to do, then I can't do anything  but guessing. To my understanding you are about to open a thread where you will show the forum a way to become a successful trader. If that's not what you're trying to do, then yes, I was guessing and I was wrong. But if this is it, then maybe you should start with it rather sooner than later. 



> Im actually offering to help people trade profitably.
> At no cost.
> Plus I can prove that Im profitable.
> 
> ...



Yes, believe me, I do understand what you are trying to do. It is just the fact that you don't start with it that's keeping me posting. There is no forum police so don't even start this crap. 

You are still showing the same attitude as before. "I'm having something to offer and the rest of the world should be thankful". Wrong approach. 



> MY OFFERS NOT COMPULSARY!!



Hm, is that a good or a bad thing? 

Tech, again, START DOING WHAT YOU'RE CLAIMING TO DO. My postings will disappear once your first post is made and I'll become a willing listener. As long as you keep whinching, nothing will change.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------

